# 1/11/11 Storm, Bloomfield,NJ Pics and a couple short vids



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Bloomfield Public Schools, We ended up around 8" this time. My father is driving the utility body, 1997 GMC 3500, 8' Meyer C blade, this truck can move some serious snow, got alot of weight on the rear!! One of the best in the fleet. I, the one taking the pics and vids is driving a 2005 Ford 450 4x4 dump with a 9' Meyer C blade and a Swenson UTG spreader. This is our first pass through the buildings, we have 14 total with parking lots and huge playgrounds. I have about 50 pics and 2 short vids.. I'll try to pick the best ones. I have some pictures on my Blackberry from the 12/26 Blizzard i need to figure out how to post up here. Enjoy ! Click on the last 2 smaller ones, they are the vids.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice pics man! Is that the school thats on the north end by Route 3?


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

BlueRam2500;1195512 said:


> Nice pics man! Is that the school thats on the north end by Route 3?


Yes it is, Oakview School.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I thought so man. My friend lives a few blocks from there and we did a lot of hanging out there when we were in college.


----------

